# Post your waterfall/brook/stream pics!



## dcmoody23 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have hundreds, but I like this one so I'll use it to start.







No ridiculous PP here please, all I did on this picture was saturate the colors very slightly to bring out the autumn orange.


----------



## doomhart (Oct 18, 2010)

Absolutely straight out of the camera. Amicalola Falls, Taken with P&S Nikon Coolpix L100:
First image I uploaded on this forum xD


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks pretty doomhart straight out of the camera,it was a great first pic post


----------



## flameshots (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's my last one. I'm heading up to take some more in the morning.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 18, 2010)

Here are a couple from 2007





Tangle Falls





This one is from this summer




More can be found HERE


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 18, 2010)

beautiful shots every one


----------



## RauschPhotography (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## tirediron (Oct 18, 2010)

I like water shots... I'll play too!


----------



## Abby Rose (Oct 18, 2010)

@ tiredon...

WOW. you've been to some beautiful places.


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 18, 2010)

not too much PP in these, just "altered" the colour temperature really (was a cold day, changed it to a warm day thus not corrected but altered.)


originals here:
http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/1443/img8713f.jpg
http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/667/img8709h.jpg​


----------



## tirediron (Oct 18, 2010)

Abby Rose said:


> @ tiredon...
> 
> WOW. you've been to some beautiful places.


 
Thanks!  :er:  #s 1 and 2 - Goldstream Park, Victoria, BC, #3, Memorial Park, Yokosuka, Japan.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 18, 2010)

Here is one of mine.


----------



## LittleMike (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll bite. Sorry for so many lol.

1.





2.





3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Capeesh (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi I`m just a newbie, and i`m just back from Nice a few days ago,took a couple of pics of a waterfall. Not nearly as good as the pics above !!!

1





2





3


----------



## phiya (Oct 18, 2010)

#3 is a really cool pic tirediron.  I dig it. :thumbup:


----------



## doziergraphic (Oct 18, 2010)

curious what some of you are doing to get the long exposures in daylight? ND filters?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 18, 2010)

phiya said:


> #3 is a really cool pic tirediron. I dig it. :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 18, 2010)

doziergraphic said:


> curious what some of you are doing to get the long exposures in daylight? ND filters?


 
In my case yes, in combination with a CPOL, anywhere between 4 and 10 stops of ND.


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 20, 2010)

doziergraphic said:


> curious what some of you are doing to get the long exposures in daylight? ND filters?


 Personally I just set aperture to the smallest possible
I also have a 0.9 ND filter (3 stops.) but did not need to use it

ISO was 100
Aperture was about f/22
shutter I got about 0.5 - 2 seconds

I tried with the nd filter n got 10 seconds.

Also, the sky was white so I decided if I overexposed (slightly) it wouldn't matter as I could always just bring back detail using my raw file.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 20, 2010)

This one was taken without any filters   Middle of a dull, gray, garbage day.  When I get my ND & polarized filters in I'm gonna go back there on a nice, sunny day - it's only about an hour from my house.


----------



## benlonghair (Oct 20, 2010)

Long Exposure Stream by ben_long_hair, on Flickr

240mm | f/22 | 15sec | ISO 100 (With CPL)


----------



## matt62485 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## flameshots (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's some I took yesterday. Enjoy. [edit-I noticed the ones originally posted weren't PP'd. These are much better]


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Oct 20, 2010)

Here are a few of mine I took in Minnesota a few months ago.


----------



## okiemom23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures LittleMike!


----------



## hopdaddy (Oct 20, 2010)

I haven't posted here in a long time,but do read most all the time .
here are some of mine


----------



## waynegz1 (Oct 20, 2010)

hopdaddy said:


> I haven't posted here in a long time,but do read most all the time .
> here are some of mine



Love this:thumbup:


----------



## Capeesh (Dec 31, 2010)

The River Clyde in Scotland.


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 31, 2010)

"Fern Springs", Yosemite
Canon 300D, 17-55, ISO 200, f/22, 6 sec





"Seasonal Falls", Yosemite
Canon 300D, 17-55, ISO 100, f/22, 1/6 sec





"Tioga Cascades", Yosemite
Canon 300D, 17-55, ISO 400, f/22, 1/20 & 1/500 blended in CS2


----------



## doziergraphic (Dec 31, 2010)

HikinMike - your site is awesome! Great shots!


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 31, 2010)

doziergraphic said:


> HikinMike - your site is awesome! Great shots!



Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## freezeman (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is one of mine while I was hiking in Montana early in the morning. 






I need to get some editing software soon.


----------



## reznap (Dec 31, 2010)

Here's an oldie from when my camera was brand new and I was shooting on jpg :meh:


----------

